# Why women don't speak up at work



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Why women don't speak up at work*

Came across an interesting clip this morning - a perspective on the sociological impact of gender in the workplace. One tidbit I would've liked the story to mention is how, when a woman does speak up, gender influences the very perception of what is said. For example, if a man says something in a stern manner, he is simply being assertive; if a woman says the very same thing in a stern manner, she's being a bitch.

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/46495654#46495654

Oh yeah, and I'm fairly certain I'm not afflicted by this problem.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

whats yer point ?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

adroitcuffs said:


> Oh yeah, and I'm fairly certain I'm not afflicted by this problem.


+1, but we're not your average women and the station certainly isn't your average workplace. I always preferred to keep it light in the station and save the heavy stuff for the street. Fortunately, i've never been called a bitch at work, we had too much fun, but I have doled out Midol to a couple uterus free Bitchin' Agnes types, which added some well-needed levity to their gripes. The real bitch we had was lawsuit happy, and always running her 85/2 suck about how much better her old PD was, so she was beyond jokes.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Bitchin' Agnes types!!! love it..unfortunately for me, my profession is loaded with that type of woman...i prefer men co-workers, way less drama and bullshit


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> +1, but we're not your average women and the station certainly isn't your average workplace. I always preferred to keep it light in the station and save the heavy stuff for the street. Fortunately, i've never been called a bitch at work, we had too much fun, but I have doled out Midol to a couple uterus free Bitchin' Agnes types, which added some well-needed levity to their gripes. The real bitch we had was lawsuit happy, and always running her 85/2 suck about how much better her old PD was, so she was beyond jokes.


LOL, I kinda need a sarcasm font. My comment was definitely tongue-in-cheek, but yeah, those of us who can actually cut it out there on the street would never fall into that category. I was blessed to have a great deal of peer support and respect (dutifully earned, if I may say). Had the occasional citizen who complained that I was "bitchy", when in reality, I was even-keeled and stern. There is still the idea that we're always supposed to be "sugar & spice & everything nice." 
Ugh, I can't stand the sue-happy types; they have screwed it up for the rest of us. It's really sad when there is a legitimate suit that absolutely _needs_ to be filed but gets the same stigma as the malcontent quota-fillers.

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> whats yer point ?


Just let me know when you're coming over next & I'll have the wax pot ready to go! 

*****


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

adroitcuffs said:


> *Why women don't speak up at work*
> 
> Came across an interesting clip this morning - a perspective on the sociological impact of gender in the workplace. One tidbit I would've liked the story to mention is how, when a woman does speak up, gender influences the very perception of what is said. For example, if a man says something in a stern manner, he is simply being assertive; if a woman says the very same thing in a stern manner, she's being a bitch.
> 
> ...





justanotherparatrooper said:


> whats yer point ?


She is upset that we don't think she is being STERN!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!! 


*****


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

I love that Galls is advertising TASER models right next to the article. "You too can have this much fun"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

That article is just too LONG WINDED, just like most females. Now let me answer the question this article poses. Women are quiet in the workplace because they know the men are in charge and leading the way to success!!!!!

Now let's all just move on.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

The reason that women don't speak up at work, is because there is no talking in the KITCHEN.

[Pvt. Cowboy told me to write that]


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Women are quiet in the workplace because they know the men are in charge and leading the way to success!!!!!


Yeah, that's not going to get you in any trouble.  I worked with a guy who had that attitude and was serious about it. We had a disagreement and he made some comment to the effect that maybe I missed being home with my kids and couldn't handle my emotions. Let's just say that didn't go over too well and by the time I was done with him he must have decided it best to keep his mouth shut because he didn't speak to me unless spoken to for the year I worked there after that.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked the overnight with a few dozen Nurses who take pride in expressing their opinions, kind of scary.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> Yeah, that's not going to get you in any trouble.  I worked with a guy who had that attitude and was serious about it. We had a disagreement and he made some comment to the effect that maybe I missed being home with my kids and couldn't handle my emotions. Let's just say that didn't go over too well and by the time I was done with him he must have decided it best to keep his mouth shut because he didn't speak to me unless spoken to for the year I worked there after that.


LOL, that just reminded me of a detective at my first department who made a point to tell me that when he started on the job, "... all the cops used urinals." Not skipping a beat, I quickly quipped, "If that's all there was in the restroom, I'd grab the wall & make it work." He left me alone for awhile after that. 

*****


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

fra444 said:


> That article is just too LONG WINDED, just like most females. Now let me answer the question this article poses. Women are quiet in the workplace because they know the men are in charge and leading the way to success!!!!!


Welcome back! I got you a little something:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Women are quiet in the workplace because they know the men are in charge and leading the way to success!!!!!


fra, come on bro, you told me it was because they didn't ask the men for permission to speak.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> fra, come on bro, you told me it was because they didn't ask the men for permission to speak.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Excellent point!!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Dont shoot the messanger, all I did was google it!!!!
Check out #5, I mean it is the definition so.........

*wom·an * (w







m














n)
_n._ _pl._ *wom·en* (w







m














n)

*1. *An adult female human.
*2. *Women considered as a group; womankind
*3. *An adult female human belonging to a specified occupation, group, nationality, or other category
*4. *Feminine quality or aspect; womanliness
5. A female servant or subordinate
*6. *_Informal_
*a. *A wife.
*b. *A female lover or sweetheart.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DEI8 said:


> Dont shoot the messanger, all I did was google it!!!!
> Check out #5, I mean it is the definition so.........
> 
> *wom·an * (w
> ...


Ummmmmm...... BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't be so proud of yourselves boys. It's in the definition for man too. 



> *man*
> 
> Show IPA noun, plural men, verb, manned, man·ning, interjection
> noun
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

What _do_ you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?

Nothing, ya told her twice already...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

HH it is even in your definition look at #7.

7. *a male follower or **subordinate*: the king's men. He's the boss's number one man.

The Kings men, He's the boss's number one man.

No mention of any queen there, do you know why? Cause she is the kitchen, right where she belongs!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

DEI8 said:


> HH it is even in your definition look at #7.
> 
> 7. *a male follower or **subordinate*: the king's men. He's the boss's number one man.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to like that just on principle, even though I get the joke.  But, you boys have to remember it is a lot easier for us to make you do what we want so that you can eventually maybe get what you want than it is for you to get us to do anything we don't want to do.



mtc said:


> How very lame..... I can think of SO many more interesting games.....


Like mind games. I love mind games. One of the more fun ones was at the last place I worked, there was a guy who loved innuendo and double entendres. I would just pretend I had no idea what he was talking about and then he would spend the rest of the day trying to explain it to me without crossing the line. It was a boring job, I had to entertain myself somehow.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I found my favorite, #14 - _my main man_:
My main man, Ray


----------

